# Transporting a rabbit to the UK



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

Someone is coming to stay with me for a few months from the autumn wants to bring her rabbit with her from Hungary.

I think she has found a way of flying the rabbit here. But we'll need to get it here from the airport. 

Can rabbits be carried on public transport?


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

carolw said:


> Someone is coming to stay with me for a few months from the autumn wants to bring her rabbit with her from Hungary.
> 
> I think she has found a way of flying the rabbit here. But we'll need to get it here from the airport.
> 
> Can rabbits be carried on public transport?


Yes they can be carried on public transport as long as they are in the correct carry cases etc.

Im a little worried about the fact that 'she has found a way'

any way that is not the legal way is very concerning. Im not sure about rabbits but cats and dogs have to go through quarantine im sure rabbits would too to prevent any spread of disease such as rabies etc etc


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Yes they can be carried on public transport as long as they are in the correct carry cases etc.
> 
> Im a little worried about the fact that 'she has found a way'
> 
> any way that is not the legal way is very concerning. Im not sure about rabbits but cats and dogs have to go through quarantine im sure rabbits would too to prevent any spread of disease such as rabies etc etc


yeah its a 6 month quarantine I'm sure , correct me if I'm wrong :blushing:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Merlin Birmingham said:


> Im not sure about rabbits but cats and dogs have to go through quarantine im sure rabbits would too to prevent any spread of disease such as rabies etc etc


No not rabbits, as they cannot carry rabies. There is a way to bring in rabbits for breeding - not sure about pets - but I can find out about that as I know of more than a few who have imported rabbits from the EU under this scheme. It may be that the rabbit has to be of a certain breed, and registered within its own country. Can find out, if needed. However I have imported rats from Europe under the scheme and they are not registered..... but it may mean the originating sender may need to be registered as an exporting breeder with their own local government.

Cats & dogs do not have to go through quarantine any more either, thanks to the Pet Passport scheme. They only have do 'do time' if they come from countries which do not participate, or from countries with a high rabies threat, or if the sender has not done the passport correctly.


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

She is still looking into this, but seems to think it is allowed to bring a rabbit here. She certainly would not be doing anything illegal. I think she will be flying here - not sure whether the rabbit will be flying or not.

From the looks of this link it looks like there is no quarantine as it is from an EU country. But if someone knows any different I'd be grateful to know.

Take Your Pet: Pet-related information : Taking Your Pet Abroad


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> No not rabbits, as they cannot carry rabies. There is a way to bring in rabbits for breeding - not sure about pets - but I can find out about that as I know of more than a few who have imported rabbits from the EU under this scheme. It may be that the rabbit has to be of a certain breed, and registered within its own country. Can find out, if needed.


I'd be grateful to know if there are any requirements she may not know about. The rabbit is not for breeding - its just her pet. Obviously if we come up with too many problems then she just won't be able to bring him.


----------



## Merlin Birmingham (Apr 4, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> No not rabbits, as they cannot carry rabies. There is a way to bring in rabbits for breeding - not sure about pets - but I can find out about that as I know of more than a few who have imported rabbits from the EU under this scheme. It may be that the rabbit has to be of a certain breed, and registered within its own country. Can find out, if needed. However I have imported rats from Europe under the scheme and they are not registered..... but it may mean the originating sender may need to be registered as an exporting breeder with their own local government.
> 
> Cats & dogs do not have to go through quarantine any more either, thanks to the Pet Passport scheme. They only have do 'do time' if they come from countries which do not participate, or from countries with a high rabies threat, or if the sender has not done the passport correctly.


Interesting reading, just goes to prove you learn something new everyday.

As far as the pet passport is concerned, is it true that cats and dogs do not have to be quarantined but do need of had the rabies vaccine 6 months prior to returning to the UK?


----------



## Pibraccus (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi all, I'm Italian and I need to bring my two little rabbits in Scotland. I'm already staying in UK and I've read that rabbits don't need any particular document or exam in order to be brought here, that's because they can't transmit rabies. Unfortunately in Italy rabbits as pets are nor very common so all air companies I phoned replied me that in UK is not allowed to bring your pets (even if I explained them it's not true) so I'm asking you if you know some air company that do this service, or any other solution to my problem. 
At the moment my father is taking care of my little cuties but I can't ask him to do that forever, and I miss them too much!:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

It must be really tough being without them. Personally I would be worries about the stress this would cause. Rabbits generally do not cope well with stress. I'm not saying don't do it, just saying it would need to be effectively planned to ensure the journey was as calm as possible. Other people here may be able to advise further.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd be worried about the rabbits health from travelling tbh. If the rabbit is coming by plane then its highly likely it will be put in the luggage hold where its noisy, hot and dark. If the rabbit is put there its going to stress the poor thing and risk the rabbit going into shock. Shock can kill a rabbit. 

However rabbits can travel on public transport if in a carry box, I regularly take mine to the vets on the bus and they seem to prefer this than in a car.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I was going to say the same thing as Kammie and Jo-pop... my rabbits get so stressed just driving for 10mins to the vets. If I put them on a plane they would be so stressed and I don't thin would survive the journey. If it was a permanent move then I'd probably consider it but if they are only here for a few months and then going back would it not be cheaper and kinder on the rabbits to put them into a bunnery or find soemone who could take care of them for that time?


----------



## carolw (Jun 5, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I was going to say the same thing as Kammie and Jo-pop... my rabbits get so stressed just driving for 10mins to the vets. If I put them on a plane they would be so stressed and I don't thin would survive the journey. If it was a permanent move then I'd probably consider it but if they are only here for a few months and then going back would it not be cheaper and kinder on the rabbits to put them into a bunnery or find soemone who could take care of them for that time?


Thanks, this request was for last year. However, she never brought her rabbit in the end as she was concerned for how well it would travel.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carolw said:


> Thanks, this request was for last year. However, she never brought her rabbit in the end as she was concerned for how well it would travel.


Hi,
I think someone ressurected an old post of yours as they had a similar problem


----------



## Pibraccus (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks very much to you all for your replies, anyway that didn't help me too much to find a solution. Of course I don't want my rabbits to suffer for the journey and I won't allow anyone to do put them in the luggage hold (I'm not sure they put them there at all anyway). My little cuties are vaccinated and have a microchip for identification, but still airline companies tell me it's impossibile to bring them in UK. I think that probably I'll rent a car to transport them all the way from Italy. Thank you again for you replies.


----------

